# PC riecht verbrannt!!!



## Schnutzi1987 (8. Juni 2011)

Hallo!

Also ich hab mir im Dezember einen PC selber gebaut. Bin eigentlich auch ganz begeistert.

ABER...sitz gestern vorm PC und tu ein bisschen Facebookn und fängt die Kiste einfach an zu stinken!?!?!?

Also ich hab nicht gespielt oder so. War nur im Internet.

Mein PC:

CPU: Athlon II x4 635 @ 2,9GHz 
Mainboard: Asus M4A785D-M Pro 
GPU: Sapphire Radeon HD 5770 
Netzteil: CORSAIR Gaming Series GS600, 80plus


Kennt wer das Problem?

Danke!


----------



## jurawi (8. Juni 2011)

sind die kabel gut verlegt, oder könnte es da zu einem kontakt zwischen kabel und grafikkarten o.ä kommen ? vllt ist eine kabelisulation angebrannt.. hatte sowas noch nie, kann nur spekulieren.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Juni 2011)

So ohne sichtbare Spuren ist es schwer den Übeltäter zu ermitteln( falls nix zu sehen ist ), falls der Rechner sich noch normal verhält. Da hilft vielleicht die Nasenprobe weiter, indem man mal an jeder Komponente mal riecht. Ich würde bei der Grafikkarte und dem Netzteil beginnen, das sind bei mir bisher immer die Übeltäter gewesen. Danach würde ich mal das Board untersuchen.


----------



## Schnutzi1987 (8. Juni 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> So ohne sichtbare Spuren ist es schwer den Übeltäter zu ermitteln( falls nix zu sehen ist ), falls der Rechner sich noch normal verhält. Da hilft vielleicht die Nasenprobe weiter, indem man mal an jeder Komponente mal riecht. Ich würde bei der Grafikkarte und dem Netzteil beginnen, das sind bei mir bisher immer die Übeltäter gewesen. Danach würde ich mal das Board untersuchen.



Hallo! Danke für die Antwort!

Also gesehen hät ich jetzt nichts. Aber bei meinem Gehäuse mit Plexiglas Sichtfenster ist genau bei der stelle wo der große CPU Kühler die 2cm vom Plexiglas entfernt ist eine leichte verbrennung zu sehen bzw. leichte "blasen".

Aber hab mir damals auch einen gute CPU Kühler gekauft (k.A. welche Marke) und der wird mit 2 Lüftern gekühlt.

Also sollt da auch nichts sein!?!?!?

Und das Netzteil sollte von den Watt auch mein System "vertragen". 

Bin jetzt leider im Büro, aber werd heute noch schauen. 

Der geruch war wirklich von einem auf den anderen moment!


----------



## mmayr (8. Juni 2011)

Wenn der Kühler so heiß wird, dass es dir das Plexi aufwellt, ist deine CPU schon lange gegrillt!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Juni 2011)

Klingt nicht gut, aber dann dürfte der Rechner auch keinen Mucks mehr gemacht haben, da sich dort die CPU in sämtliche Einzelteile entlötet hätte. Ich würde da jetzt mal den Kühler entfernen und mal schauen welches Bauteil da jetzt hin ist. Vielleicht ist auch nur ein Elko hochgegangen? Mach mal notfalls ein Bild, damit man mehr sagen kann.


----------



## jurawi (8. Juni 2011)

was  der kühler ist 2cm entfernt und das plexi soll blaßen bilden ? das kann eig nicht sein. der kühler dient ja schließlich zum kühlen und nicht zum schmelzen !!muss an einem anderem teil liegen, oder es ist nur zufällig an der stelle ein optischer fehler. ist die stelle den sehr warm ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Juni 2011)

Grob in der nähe wäre ja der Pixelverbieger, und große Brandflecken von Kurzschlüßen habe ich da schon sehen dürfen. Mal sehen ob man ein Bild gezeigt bekommt


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (8. Juni 2011)

mach doch mal bilder vom geschehen, mit wir mal ein blick haben was da los ist!


----------



## Schnutzi1987 (8. Juni 2011)

Ich werd heut am Abend mal ein Foto machen. 

Hab gestern nur einen kurzen Blick auf das Plexiglas geworfen. Und da hat das dann so gewirkt. 

Aber wie schon viele geschrieben haben, dürfte dann den Rechner gar nimma funktionieren.

Was mich einfach wundert ist das er von einer minute zur anderen nicht mehr funktionieren hat und das nach 6 Monaten! 

Viell is auch die Wärmeleitpaste "verdampft"???

Ach...keine Ahnung! Muss heut mal schauen.


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (8. Juni 2011)

mach bilder von ihne und außen sowie vom netzteil und mainboard berreich!

denk auch das da was schieff lief!


----------



## jurawi (8. Juni 2011)

und mach ein bild von dir


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juni 2011)

jurawi schrieb:


> und mach ein bild von dir


 
Jop, stell dich mit dem Rücken zum Spiegel und richte die Kamera dann zur Decke.


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Juni 2011)

Kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen das der CPU Kühler das Plexiglas verschmort


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juni 2011)

Ein Foto von der Sache würde mich aber schon interessieren.


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Juni 2011)

Ich würde eher mal das innere der Kiste sehen wollen, vor allem graka und Board...Netzteil aufmachen ist für den DAU wohl eher nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juni 2011)

Kein Kühler kann so heiß werden, dass er 2cm entfernten Kunststoff anschmoren kann.


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Juni 2011)

Naja, so nen Pentium 4@10GHz vllt schon


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Naja, so nen Pentium 4@10GHz vllt schon


 
Das LN² wird so heiß, dass es gegen den Kunststoff kommt und ihn anschmort?


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das LN² wird so heiß, dass es gegen den Kunststoff kommt und ihn anschmort?


 
Von Intel so gedacht


----------



## Asdener (8. Juni 2011)

Wenn dein Nt vom boden saugz kann es sei das staub reinkommt und der verbrennt dann. Das ist nichts ernsthafftes und ist bei mir öfters und mein pc ist jetzt 1 1/2 jahre alt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juni 2011)

Staub verbrennt aber nicht, wenn das Netzteil keine 40° warm wird.


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Juni 2011)

Zum brennen brauchst schon einige Hundert °C


----------



## jurawi (8. Juni 2011)

das mit dem bild war nur spaß  nichts falsches denken ;D


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juni 2011)

Was für ein Bild?


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Juni 2011)

Wir habens schon verstanden


----------



## Asdener (8. Juni 2011)

Meines riecht aber nach verbrannten fusseln manchmal O_o vl. ist das ja der grund wiso das nt meine GTX 570 @ 0,75 V nicht aushällt? 
NA dann weiß ich jetzt was passiert ist ^^


----------



## steinschock (8. Juni 2011)

Sag ich jetzt nichts zu.

Aber wenn es ein Chinaböller ist kann es das ganze Sys. beschädigen wenn es abraucht.


----------



## Nickless (8. Juni 2011)

Ich hatte so etwas ähnliches auch mal. Mein PC stank ohne ende lief aber einwandfrei....nach einem tag oder so (der pc lief nonestop und auch problemlos) bemerkte ich daß der lüfter vom netzteil nicht mehr lief....da ist im endeffekt was durchgeraucht....netzteil gewechselt und gut war....


----------



## Schnutzi1987 (9. Juni 2011)

So!

Hab jetzt mal ein Foto gemacht. 

Hab ihn heut mal eingeschalten und dann ist er nach 5min abgestürzt. Aber jetzt rennt er porblemlos!?!?!?

Das Problem mit dem Plexiglas is geklärt. Mein WG-Kollege hat das Plexiglas mit Aceton (!) geputzt an der einen stelle. Er war auch betrunken und und und... lange Geschichte! 

Ich seh auch nicht das was verbrannt ist oder so. 

Wie kann ich das NT testen??


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Juni 2011)

Naja ich würde mal mit Minimalkonfig start..soviele Lüfter brauchst du ja nicht dauerhaft.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Juni 2011)

hast du einen Vertrag mit Xigmatek wegen der Lüfterorgie?. Den Lüfter im Boden kann man ausbauen, oder sollte den wenigstens umdrehen. Bläst der Frontlüfter auch rein? Den hinteren CPU Lüfter kann man eigendlich auch weglassen ( Blasrichtung? )wie ev. auch den im Deckel. Wie sehen die Spannungen des Netzteiles aus, zb mal ins Bios schauen oder ein eProgramm wie Everest / Aida nehmen. Auch die Temperaturen wären sicherlich interessant. Neben dem Test mit der Minimalkonfiguration würde sich ein Test der Einzelkomponenten anbieten.


----------



## Schnutzi1987 (9. Juni 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> hast du einen Vertrag mit Xigmatek wegen der Lüfterorgie?. Den Lüfter im Boden kann man ausbauen, oder sollte den wenigstens umdrehen. Bläst der Frontlüfter auch rein? Den hinteren CPU Lüfter kann man eigendlich auch weglassen ( Blasrichtung? )wie ev. auch den im Deckel. Wie sehen die Spannungen des Netzteiles aus, zb mal ins Bios schauen oder ein eProgramm wie Everest / Aida nehmen. Auch die Temperaturen wären sicherlich interessant. Neben dem Test mit der Minimalkonfiguration würde sich ein Test der Einzelkomponenten anbieten.


 
Naja, hab mir damals einen Xigmatek Utgard gekauft und da haben die Lüfter + CPU Kühler gepasst! 

Hab auch einen Frontlüfter verbaut. 

Hab die Lüfter alle so verbaut das von vorne nach hinten die Luft "transportiert wird! Also die Lüfter sollten passen und die Temp. stimmen alle. Haben den CPU derzeit auch 3,1 GHz rennen und da wollt ich halt das er genug frische Luft bekommt! 


ALso der PC ist jetzt seit 3 Stunden eingeschalten ohne Probleme. Viell war wirklich nur Staub im NT???


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Juni 2011)

Das kann durchaus nen Grund sein =o
Also immer schön sauber machen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Juni 2011)

Naja heißer Staub ist kein Parfüm, aber der Geruch wäre nicht dem vom verbrannten. Mach mal den Rechner gründlich sauber, der CPU Kühler sieht schon so aus als würde es ihm gut tun. Je nach Staubentwicklung in deinem Tipi kann es sinnvoll sein alle 3 Monate mal eine gröbere Reinigung zu machen und alle 6 Monate oder einem halben Jahr ( je nachdem was eher kommt ) eine gründliche Reinigung folgen zu lassen.


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (9. Juni 2011)

also wie ich seh sind das die rams unterschiedlich! kauf dir mal 2gleiche! 

nimm mal denn vierten ram raus! bevor das jetz alles machst würde ich denn pc sauber machen sprich alles raus in stücken das gehäuse schön ausaugen! dann wieder alles rein tip nimm die bios battary für 30sec mal raus und wieder rein (achtung) dannach musst du dein bios neu einstellen!

dein netzteil sieht noch verdammt gut aus aber wenn du das gefhühl hast das was mit dem net stimmt kauf dir ein neues für 30€ Tagan oder so! 

das dein pc abstürzt kann auch am ram liegen! dein pc sieht von ihnen gut aus!  was hast du für eine gkarte drin?

auserdem würde ich mal denn ersten ram in denn ersten slot reinstecken Bank1 denn andern drausen lassen! die platte nach ganz unten setzen


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Juni 2011)

Mortox schrieb:


> also wie ich seh sind das die rams unterschiedlich! kauf dir mal 2gleiche!
> 
> nimm mal denn vierten ram raus! bevor das jetz alles machst würde ich denn pc sauber machen sprich alles raus in stücken das gehäuse schön ausaugen! dann wieder alles rein tip nimm die bios battary für 30sec mal raus und wieder rein (achtung) dannach musst du dein bios neu einstellen!
> 
> ...


 

Neues Netzteil? 30€? 

XFX Core Edition PRO 450W ATX 2.3 (P1-450S-XXB9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Das billigste was man noch empfehlen kann.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Juni 2011)

Das Netzteil hat doch erst ein paar Monate auf dem Buckel und ist ja ein aktuelles Modell. Ich hatte ja schon mal erwähnt die Spannungen auszulesen, da man dann Gewissheit hätte.


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (9. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Neues Netzteil? 30€?
> 
> XFX Core Edition PRO 450W ATX 2.3 (P1-450S-XXB9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> Das billigste was man noch empfehlen kann.



ok habs gelöscht! ok dann würde ich trotzdem denn hier lieber holen! fürs geld!

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a553359.html


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (9. Juni 2011)

sein netzteil müsste aber noch gehn denk ich auch! 


so würde ich das machen! sieh bild

http://more84.podspot.de/files/DSCN0611.JPG habs mal bei mir hochgeladen! hoffe das es so ok ist! mal gucken ob der dann immer noch abstürzt! empfehle dir aber neue rams sprich für gutes geld 4Gb oder 8GB 

kauf dir neue rams sprich 2Gleiche 8Gb oder so kostet ja grade net die welt zuzeit! das wird sich aber nach sommer wieder ändern! deswegen Hau jetz rein!


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Juni 2011)

Mortox schrieb:


> er kann bieten
> 
> oder für gutes geld das hier holen


 
Ebay Links sind hier nicht erlaubt, ich würde sie an deiner Stelle entfernen wenn du keine Verwarnung willst.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Juni 2011)

Jepp besser weg damit, auch würde ich es nicht als sinnvoll erachten auf solche alten Mohikaner zu bieten. Man weis ja nicht was die schon alles mitgemacht haben


----------



## watercooled (9. Juni 2011)

Die sind teilweise echt schon runtergeritten...


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ebay Links sind hier nicht erlaubt, ich würde sie an deiner Stelle entfernen wenn du keine Verwarnung willst.


 
Sie sind dann nicht erlaubt, wenn man Werbung machen will, stellt man eine Frage zu einem Ebay Link, z.B. ob der Rechner was taugt, ist das legitim.


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sie sind dann nicht erlaubt, wenn man Werbung machen will, stellt man eine Frage zu einem Ebay Link, z.B. ob der Rechner was taugt, ist das legitim.


 
Woher willst du wissen das es nicht sein eigener Kram ist den er verlinkt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Woher willst du wissen das es nicht sein eigener Kram ist den er verlinkt?


 
Gibts hier solche Fälle, wird aber in der Regel schnell entlarvt.
Meist wird Ebay verlinkt, weil man nachfragt, ob der Rechner was taugt.
Falls du einen kritischen Beitrag/Link siehst, kannst du natürlich den Petz Button drücken, dafür ist er ja da.


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gibts hier solche Fälle, wird aber in der Regel schnell entlarvt.
> Meist wird Ebay verlinkt, weil man nachfragt, ob der Rechner was taugt.
> Falls du einen kritischen Beitrag/Link siehst, kannst du natürlich den Petz Button drücken, dafür ist er ja da.


 
Naja, ich will ja nicht unbedingt das die Leute Ärger bekommen, es reicht mir wenn sie es unterlassen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2011)

Wenn das wichtig ist und man darüber Informationen haben will, finde ich es OK. Lieber hier nachfragen und beratet werden als Schrott kaufen und sich dann ärgern müssen.


----------

